# Engine rebuild recommendation



## palmeraaron1 (May 1, 2012)

Hi all,

Looking to have the engine rebuilt on my Campaign so that it's pretty much as new again, can anyone recommend anywhere, preferably between south and midlands.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would have a look at http://www.fer.co.uk


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

T.S.R ( Tim Styles Racing ) v.w specialists while back they helped me out & built a strong engine with good service & customer care.


----------

